# How long does your 7 month old nurse for?



## aquamam (Sep 19, 2008)

My 7 MO is EBF (we tried solids a few weeks ago but he's not into it yet).

For the past 6-8 weeks or so, he only ever feeds for 2-3 minutes at a time, every few hours (although I offer all the time). Lots of feeds during the night as well (up 4-5 times for that).

He's 14-15 pounds, and has had decent enough weight gain, around 10th %ile since birth.

My DD was a marathon-style nurser, so I'm not used to these short spurts.

If you have a baby of comparable age, now long do they typically nurse for?


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

My 7mo (actually I just realized she's 8mo now!), who is in about the 60th% for weight, has always nursed for about 5 minutes per side, every 3 hours around the clock with a 6-hour break at night. That's been her pattern for months. We do an evening meal of solids now, too, but other than that her pattern hasn't changed.


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

my dd just turned 7 months and she nurses about 7-10 minutes on each side...sometimes the second side will just be like 5 minutes....but then sometimes she will "casually" (typically after a normal nursing session) nurse on and off for awhile, when doing this she will go back and forth from side to side at her own leisure....taking breaks throughout. Sometimes if she is tired then she will nurse good for a few minutes and then fall asleep while still on and when I try to take her off, she starts to suck again....that has been known to go on for a while.

But her average actual eating session is about 7-10+ minutes on each side

ps.
we have been trying her on solids for a month but she has not been taking to them...but we offer them a lot


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Riley is 6 months next week, but she is over 20 lbs. so I figured I'd answer - she only eats 2-3 minutes tops and one side a nursing. She eats every couple of hours, and sometimes more or less at night, depending on the night. She's obviously gaining (off the charts for height and weight) so I never worried too much. As long as your guy is gaining, he's probably getting enough. Your boobs will adjust to the way he nurses and give him more in a shorter period of time. I know when I letdown, it's really coming out (thanks to DD deciding that everything else is more important than nursing and latching off right as I letdown). Hope that helps!


----------



## abrown (Dec 21, 2008)

my Avaya is just turned 7 months and I bf her about every 2 hours. usually about 5 mins every time (only one side at a time). I also feed her some cereal (mixed with bm) and fruit 3 times a day but she doesn't want much. She's in the 50% for her weight so, so far so good. At night I'm not sure how often I feed her as we often both fall asleep. If baby and mom are happy and weight is good your doing well!







:


----------



## aquamam (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks mamas! Due to his short feedings (and also cuz he has silent reflux) I am block feeding. I guess his world is becoming too exciting to nurse for extended periods of time in the day


----------

